# Snake Shed



## Petsnakes (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,

Finally took some pics of my snake shed.......






































Bye for now,

Jim


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

Great set up Jim, you're much tidier than me lol :no1:

I know this is in the Habitat section, but I was still expecting to see a thread about sloughed skins... :roll:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you got it going on!!!:no1:


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

very impressive


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

oldelpaso said:


> I know this is in the Habitat section, but I was still expecting to see a thread about sloughed skins... :roll:


snap :blush:


Fantastic setup though well done :2thumb:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow, looks awesome!

Also, just realised where I recognised your username and avater! I bought the 'Petsnakes DVD' a few years back!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

wow that's amazing..not to sound like an utter retard but whats the silvery box on the wall? (watch it be the latest designer rep accessory now..i'm not with it )


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

thats well smart !!


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

love the racks


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Job well done, your just missing your little plasma and bar to escape the missus.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Allo Jim. Thats some really nice setups there you got.....


----------



## dtc (Nov 5, 2007)

talltom69 said:


> Job well done, your just missing your little plasma and bar to escape the missus.


was about to say your missing a kettle and brewing tackle but yeh a bar would work too:2thumb:. nice shed very clean, love the posters too.


----------



## Petsnakes (Nov 11, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> wow that's amazing..not to sound like an utter retard but whats the silvery box on the wall? (watch it be the latest designer rep accessory now..i'm not with it )


Hi,

It's the air conditioning unit.

I can set the ambient temp and it will warm or cool as necessary. It also filters and circulates the air.

Here's the other half of it....










Couldn't find space for a plasma TV, just have to do with the Nintendo DS and Sony PSP. :whistling2:

There is a kettle and tea, coffee, sugar tins in one of the cupboards.

Bye for now,

Jim


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

that is one mint shed :notworthy:


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

want that 1 lol very nice mate job well done


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Its so tidy :notworthy:my rooms a right mess :2thumb:

i hope to achieve somthing very simular with my loft conversion


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

:flrt::flrt::flrt:
What a fantastic retreat. You lucky sod!!

I have a massive shed that is full of junk. I just showed your "shed" to the Mrs and she has given the thumbs up for me to have something similiar done. She then gets to reclaim her dining room. Any chance you could PM me a breakdown of the cost. Cheers.
Patrick.


----------



## Petsnakes (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Steve,

I was initially intending to go for the loft conversion but the more I thought about it, the the less it suited me.

Having the shed means that I can happily work away cleaning out and listening to music at anytime without disturbing anybody. Having music playing, water running and boxes getting bumped about late at night doesn't bode well for the family Karma or neighbourly love! :lol2:

It also means that people who come to see the snakes and have a natter don't have to come through the house and there isn't any curfew because of the kids going to bed. 

Obviously we all have different circumstances and different things to take into consideration.

The shed idea simply suited me better.

Look forward to seeing pics of your loft setup!

Bye for now,

Jim


----------



## Petsnakes (Nov 11, 2007)

ballpiefun said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> What a fantastic retreat. You lucky sod!!
> 
> I have a massive shed that is full of junk. I just showed your "shed" to the Mrs and she has given the thumbs up for me to have something similiar done. She then gets to reclaim her dining room. Any chance you could PM me a breakdown of the cost. Cheers.
> Patrick.



Hi Patrick,

Obviously costs will differ depending on the size of your shed and exactly how you want to set it up but you can catch me on MSN if you want to go over anything regarding the setup.

My MSN addy is [email protected]

Bye for now,

Jim


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

OK, I know I'm going to get slaughtered for this (where have I been?) but how do I go about setting up an MSN account?


----------



## Petsnakes (Nov 11, 2007)

ballpiefun said:


> OK, I know I'm going to get slaughtered for this (where have I been?) but how do I go about setting up an MSN account?


News, Sport, Music, Movies, Money, Cars, Shopping and more from MSN UK will take you to the registration pages for MSN Messenger.

Bye for now,

Jim


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

wow!!! and that is a shed!!! is your house platinum plated!!!!

very very nice!!!!

lee


----------



## Petsnakes (Nov 11, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> wow!!! and that is a shed!!! is your house platinum plated!!!!
> 
> very very nice!!!!
> 
> lee




Er...... no, not quite. :lol2:


----------



## simmi85 (Jul 1, 2007)

very nice set up u wanna come to mine and make me a shed please lol


----------



## Leo-Lover (Nov 29, 2007)

That is one hell of a set-up:2thumb:

I would love to do something like that for my OH later.: victory:


----------



## Petsnakes (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Glad you like the setup. 

It has been getting its Winter test over the past few days with the outside temperature dropping to -7.5C.

I know it's not that cold compared to what some people in some other countries get but it was a good test to see how the ambient temp holds up inside the shed. Especially when you consider that the climate control is set to COOL the inside.

Surprisingly the heat from the heat mats and de-humidifier are more than enough to keep the inside of the shed warm.

The climate control is set to keep the ambient temp at 22C.

No problems so far.

Well.... apart from my specs fogging up when I walk in from the cold. :lolsign:

I'll need to :google: for 'de-misting spectacles'.

Then all will be good with the world!  

Bye for now,

Jim


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

your shed is the dogs danglies

Chris


----------

